# Why athletes can't have regular jobs



## citico (May 18, 2004)

This is why athletes can't have regular jobs.

1. Chicago Cubs outfielder Andre Dawson on being a role
model: "I wan' all dem kids to do what I do, to look up to me. I wan'
all the kids to copulate me."

2. New Orleans Saint RB George Rogers when asked about
the upcoming season: "I want to rush for 1,000 or 1,500 yards, whichever
comes first."

3. And, upon hearing Joe Jacobi of the 'Skin's say: "I'd
run over my own mother to win the Super Bowl," Matt Millen of the
Raiders said: "To win, I'd run over Joe's Mom, too."

4. Torrin Polk, University of Houston receiver, on his
coach, John Jenkins: "He treats us like men. He lets us wear earrings."

5. Football commentator and former player Joe Theismann:
"Nobody in football should be called a genius. A genius is a guy like
Norman Einstein."

6. Senior basketball player at the University of
Pittsburgh : "I'm going to graduate on time, no matter how long it
takes." (Now that is beautiful)

7. Bill Peterson, a Florida State football coach: "You
guys line up alphabetically by height.." And, "You guys pair up in
groups of three, and then line up in a circle."

8. Boxing promoter Dan Duva on Mike Tyson going to
prison: "Why would anyone expect him to come out smarter? He went to
prison for three years, not Princeton ."

9. Stu Grimson, Chicago Black Hawks left wing,
explaining why he keeps a color photo of himself above his locker:
"That's so when I forget how to spell my name, I can still find my
clothes."

10. Lou Duva, veteran boxing trainer, on the Spartan
training regime of heavyweight Andrew Golota: "He's a guy who gets up at
six o'clock in the morning, regardless of what time it is."

11. Chuck Nevitt , North Carolina State basketball
player, explaining to Coach Jim Valvano why he appeared nervous at
practice: "My sister's expecting a baby, and I don't know if I'm going
to be an uncle or an aunt." (I wonder if his IQ ever hit room
temperature in January)

12. Frank Layden , Utah Jazz president, on a former
player: "I told him, 'Son, what is it with you? Is it ignorance or
apathy?' He said, 'Coach, I don't know and I don't care.'"

13. Shelby Metcalf, basketball coach at Texas A&M,
recounting what he told a player who received four F's and one D: "Son,
looks to me like you're spending too much time on one subject."

14. In the words of NC State great Charles Shackelford:
"I can go to my left or right, I am amphibious."

15. Amarillo High School and Houston Oiler coach Bum
Phillips when asked by Bob Costas why he takes his wife on all the road
trips, Phillips responded: "Because she is too damn ugly to kiss
good-bye."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: That's a great collection of sports quotes!


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

3. And, upon hearing Joe Jacobi of the 'Skin's say: "I'd
run over my own mother to win the Super Bowl," Matt Millen of the
Raiders said: "To win, I'd run over Joe's Mom, too."

By far this is my favorite quote.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

#12 sounds pretty reasonable to me...

#15 can go into the category "and then the fight started."


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

#7 is actually by Casey Stengel from when he was managing the Mets.

- Merg


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

What? Nothing from Yogi Berra?


----------

